# My mythicAL experience



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

got my mythic samples, did a sample trim board in the garage. Thought the least I could do would be post my experience.
http://picasaweb.google.com/tsunamicontracting/Mythic


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

So , what is your final opinion? Will you be buying and using more?


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

If the customer wants it I will defiantly use it. I still want to try the various paints on a regular wall. The flat would make great ceiling paint but it feels too porous to use it on a wall.


----------

